# Alice in Chains



## Ether's Bane (Jun 27, 2009)

Out of the "big four of grunge", AIC seem to have the biggest following among the four of them on this forum (which... still is that big - TCOD doesn't really like grunge, but whatever), so, I've started the topic. I personally would recommend Man in the Box, Nutshell, and Would? if you wanted to start listening to them.

*DISCUSSION OPEN*


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 29, 2009)

great band


----------

